
Ensure Tayyab is allowed to keep his job, life and home in Sweden - neilpeel
https://www.change.org/p/the-swedish-government-ensure-tayyab-is-allowed-to-keep-his-job-life-and-home-in-sweden
======
pawadu
This is crazy!

How can a "2% lower than average pension benefits at former workplace" result
in a guy and his family being kicked out of the EU with 4 weeks notice?

